# landfill



## VaunaMri

Is there a spanish equivalent of the English word landfill? (Meaning garbage dump) I'm currently using the term _lugares de desechos_. Does anyone have a better choice?

 Thanks!


----------



## lauranazario

In Puerto Rico we call them "el vertedero".


----------



## Artrella

VaunaMri said:
			
		

> Is there a spanish equivalent of the English word landfill? (Meaning garbage dump) I'm currently using the term _lugares de desechos_. Does anyone have a better choice?
> 
> Thanks!




Hi Vauna! 
 Here in Argentina we call them *áreas de rellenos sanitarios* or *basurales*


Bye Art


----------



## VaunaMri

Good choices - Thanks!


----------



## el_novato

Aquí hay un tema que se relacione.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=22081&postcount=9



			
				aledu said:
			
		

> Es *sanitary landfill*, así lo nombran acá.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu


----------



## Marc1

A land fill is not a gabage dump,there is a difference that must be reflected in the translation.
Zona/área de relleno = landfill.
Basural = garbage dump
Argentina, "La Quema"  

http://www.nr.utah.gov/tputah/thir6.htm


----------



## el_novato

Es un tema que se relaciona, no es la traducción a lo que busca, por si tiene gusto de saber lo que se relacione  con los desechos.



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> A land fill is not a gabage dump,there is a difference that must be reflected in the translation.
> Zona/área de relleno = landfill.
> Basural = garbage dump
> Argentina, "La Quema"
> 
> http://www.nr.utah.gov/tputah/thir6.htm


----------



## Marc1

el_novato said:
			
		

> Es un tema que se relaciona, no es la traducción a lo que busca, por si tiene gusto de saber lo que se relacione  con los desechos.



Un tema que se relaciona  
Novato vos me tenes confundido como cun-fu qundo vino de china...

La... hum (el?) autor/a pide una alternativa a la traduccion algo pobre que escogió... por ende debo hacer la aclaración  

Ahora si queiren hablar de basura y basurales, hay un tema interesantísimo. Estos días se está perfeccionando tecnología que permite reciclar basura de origen doméstico en petróleo, que tal?


----------



## funnydeal

rellenos sanitarios


----------



## aledu

VaunaMri said:
			
		

> Is there a spanish equivalent of the English word landfill? (Meaning garbage dump) I'm currently using the term _lugares de desechos_. Does anyone have a better choice?
> 
> Thanks!




Lo que acá se le llama comunmente como ¨landfill¨ es un ¨sanitary landfill¨ y es un ¨relleno sanitario¨.  Ahora que seguramente en otros lugares son simples basureros y no se rellenan de tierra como se acostumbra en Estados Unidos.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## ilde ilde99_c

por favor, si alguien puede proporcionarme esta informacion hagamelo llegar, ya que estare muy agradecido con este favor.

ildefonzo


----------



## Isolde

Hola Idelfonso,

Landfill:  relleno sanitario.  
 
"El relleno sanitario es un método diseñado para la disposición final de la basura."


----------



## lauranazario

landfill = vertedero, basurero, depósito de relleno sanitario

Saludos,
LN


----------



## mjscott

Otra palabra que se usa en los EEUU es_ garbage dump_ o simplemente _the dump._


----------



## palagos

Yo creo que tienes que ver en que contexto está. Creo que un buena traducción sería botadero, entendiendo que no necesariamente debe referirse a un relleno sanitario. En la minería el término LandFill se refiere los "botaderos" del material excavado.  Por lo demás un relleno sanitario no es lo mismo que un basural o vertedero ... (Al menos para los técnicos, para mi es lo mismo  )


----------



## dez

landfill = an area of land where large amounts of waste material are buried under the earth/ the process of burying large amounts of waste material/ waste material that will be buried.


----------



## glvdm

I was in the garbage business in the Chicago IL area for many years, and our Hispanic employees simply called it "el dompe"!


----------



## Caritus

todos los significados dependen del contexto, o al menos la mayoría.
Yo entiendo por landfill área de vertedero. 
En construcción sería: el área donde se almacena el material excavado que no es usado para relleno.

Sds
Caritus


----------



## KaRLoZ

en mi pais los llamamos ''vertederos de duquesa''


----------



## Ritxu

Hola,
en España también se llaman vertederos.


----------



## luesu

Hola, como traducirían "landfill gas"??? podría ser depósitos de gas, reservas de gas.
Gracias


----------



## Ritxu

Buenas, yo traduciría landfill gas como biogás (el gas producido por un proceso anaeróbico de descomposición a través de los residuos orgánicos de los vertederos). Espero que se ajuste a lo que buscas.


----------



## luesu

Es excelente, gracias!


----------



## escarabajo

Yo creo que en este contexto: "Much of downtown Boston, for instance, is built on landfill and sits at very low elevation. " no creo que quiera decir vertedero, jeje, supongo que se refiere a tierra/territorio/terreno ganado al mar. ¿No os parece? 

: )


----------



## luesu

gracias.... es válido en tu contexto.


----------



## ORL

> Argentina, "La Quema"


 
Eso es antiquísimo!!!!!!!!!

Referido a los rellenos sanitarios, el "landfill gas" es el gas de fermentación de residuos, es consecuencia de la mala práctica del eufemísticamente llamado "relleno sanitario" y muy a menudo produce combustiones espontáneas muy peligrosas, sobre todo en lugares como este -los Andes chubutenses- donde las áreas de relleno sanitario están rodeadas de bosque.


----------



## luesu

Gracias!!!


----------

